# My take on stance and the b5's that inspire it..



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

Before we get started i hope that you guys dont mind me whoring your cars...im just a tad bit bored and wanted to post something for everyone to look at dosent matter if ur rockin Rs's or some OEM wheels w.e your style is theyre should be something here for you and im encouraging more ppl to post theyre versions on stance..but plz dont post your stock ride height cars i dont want to be a dick but its not stance..now that that is out of the way to the good stuff.. i borrowed this from Stance Works.. enjoy at my own expense

Variables:

Gap — A measure of distance between wheel lip or tire to fender. Although weighted differently than low, the lack of fender gap creates an aggressive look and the feeling of danger due to the potential for damage (see Damage further down). {G1} refers to gap between the front wheel/tire and front fender. {G2} refers to gap between the rear wheel/tire and rear fender. {G1}{G2}

Wheelbase — The distance between the wheels of the automobile in question. {Wb}

Muffler — How much space there is between the ground and muffler can. Busted mufflers that dangle and move need not apply. {M}

Oilpan — Common place where low is measured. Usually at the front of an automobile, this Low measurement marks the begining of the Low Function. {Op}

Rake — The slope (rise over run) of the bottom of the automobile were Low is measured.








Exhaust — Another common place where low is measured. Exhaust usually extends back from Oilpan and is measured in inches. {E}

Low — The measurment of clearance from any portion of the automobile to the surface on which it rolls. Of course Stance is not acheiveable without low. In all forms of Stance, low is a requirement. Low can be expressed as a function of previously defined variables.








Wheel — A rolling appartus that the tire mounts to, providing increased style and personality to the automobile in question. Wheels can create Stance in one of many ways. Customization, rarity, size, uniqueness, marque mismatch. {w}

Poke — The extension of the wheel lip even with, or past the fender line. Poke can be achieved with spacers or, in the case of modular wheels, wider outers. Poke can be excessive, depending on other variable measurments poke can detract from Stance. {P}

Stretch — The use of a tire that is more narrow than the wheel. In order to mount these tires one must “stretch” them beyond their normal design constraints. {Sr}

Damage — The lack of damage is not a penalty when talking about Stance, but damage as a direct result of Stance is seen as a form of Stance in itself. Like the enherinet hangover associated with drinking too much, damage seems to be an acceptable side effect of Stance. Like a hangover, damage hurts at first, but is then worn as a badge of honor. Fender damage from the effects of Gap, or mechanical failure of oilpans as a function of Low, and damage in the vain of Style are all acceptable forms of damage. {D}

Tuck — When Gap becomes a negative number. Used only in reference to wheel lip. {T}









Style — The most subjective of all variables. Style refers to the ability of the automobile owner to create Stance through the use of unique materials, vision, and unique combinations. Style could be best described as the artform of Stance. {Sy}

Visual Aids for Variables:

Damage:









Gap:









Wheel:









Tuck/Low:









Stretch:









Poke:









Constants:

Daylight — The presence of photons (in a wave or particle form) emitted from the sun. {Dl}

Relations:

Working on relating all the variables to eachother is essentially the process of Stance. Some relations have already been defined through the explanation of the variables. Rules per say. Taking all these variables and making an overlying Stance equation is a daunting task. Taking the variables and defining which of them are multipliers, which can or can not be present in the event of the other’s existance, and making sure that weights are adequitely placed on those which make the largest Stance impact all become an excersize. As a student of Stance I have scoured the internet looking for the most prevalent, prolific, and popular examples of Stance. Using these examples the Stance equation / formula was born.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Huh, very interesting. Didnt know my car was stanced either haha :thumbup:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

well i like the purpple wheels


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

you can't even see the stance of the cars in most of the pictures you posted


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ Its like God and Bigfoot...we dont have to see them to know the stance is there


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> ^ Its like God and Bigfoot...we dont have to see them to know the stance is there


haha nice comparison
OP cool thread


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

my car is not stanced?


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

aledelic..then lets see ur take on it clearly it says MY take ...all these smart ass comments belong in the mk4 forum..mihai i just saw a couple quick pics post your car it dosent have to be low offset wheels with air ride i just wana see some dope b5's basiclly


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> my car is not stanced?


isn't your car stock height?

Thanks for the props :thumbup:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I didn't even read the original post. I saw equations and said, "I'll just look at the pics for now" haha

I'll read it more later :sly: lol


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

wasn't trying to sound like a smart ass.... just saying, you posted all this stuff about stance and then side shots of cars. the "we are 26" thread has a lot of cool b5's


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

james u so mean  i was just joking i know it's not 'stanced' but it is lowered 
i dont think it deserves to be up amongst some of the beauties above...yet


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

How about miiiiine? lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

vr6pwns_me said:


> How about miiiiine? lol


This guy. Great oem stance

Sorry mihai, truth hurts


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Haha wooo! Front is 2 threads lower since that pic. I'm just gonna beat up my fenders and roll them one way or another. Like mentioned in the original post, I don't care it my paint chips on the fenders, roll hard on stock wheels and tires yo!


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

James Himself said:


> This guy. Great oem stance
> 
> Sorry mihai, truth hurts


watever...i just like my mudflaps too much and dont wanna wreck them..:laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

stance




































































































tuck/low


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Mud flaps? Meh, I'll let the road do its thing on them. Problem solved lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> stance


yes.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Aledelic, that last pic of your car in the parking lot, so dope! You car looks like a little go-kart compared to the other cars. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

point takin i was just putting all that shyt ther for the ppl that wer like thats NOT STANCE! so we can all read that and no what is ..ya i no theyre not stance friendly pics but i love those cars and how they sit..i guess thats a better word to use then stance but keep it goin:thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't see any of the pictures you posted, but that's a lot of good info.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

im confused whats going on here.. is this like a stance for dummy's thread or something ?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I need to work on my cars stance 

That first pic aledelic42 posted is sick, more photos/info?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Its this black s4, Chris. He sold the wheels recently


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so gonna lift my car when I get home.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ahhh, well that picture from the rear looks awesome but I never really liked the front bumper on that car :thumbdown:

What about the black S4 parked on the street? Looks like he is on sawblades any info on that one?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

thepirate said:


> What about the black S4 parked on the street? Looks like he is on sawblades any info on that one?


They are 1988-89 ZR1 wheels w/o the center caps.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Its a dude from texas..dont know much bout him. hes on stance works though. They are corvette wheels though. believe same year vettes the sawblads but like a upgraded wheel or something.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i was never really a fan of ARI's s4, i mean, dont get me wrong, its done in a gorgeous way and everything looks very proper, i think its the wheels and the stance that get me. for having pulled fenders it looks like it should go lower to tuck over that tire. and as for the wheels, i dont like the lips. theyre what, 17" faces on 18" lips?? theyre too tall of a lip for me. collin's RSs look a million times better imo

dubmd's s4 is dope as sh:heart:t


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

aledelic42 said:


>


ive loved this car for so long. i wish pictures of it still popped up and updates and what not. its so clean. the color matched carlsson 3/6's


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Need more pictures! opcorn:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i knew what stance was....just not 1st hand lol

cool write up..heavy explanation :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

moar


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

werk said:


>


Who's f uckin car is that?.its absolutely perfect


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks like Lelix's from audizine...pretty dope, I saw it at waterfest.


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

So is this a new b5 stance thread? Let me join!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Looks like Lelix's from audizine...pretty dope, I saw it at waterfest.



Yah its Lelix...talked to him for a minute cant remember his name for the life of me. But hes wickeddddd French haha


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

yoffer said:


> So is this a new b5 stance thread? Let me join!!


Notice no one was whoring pictures of their own car...


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

cuz i basiclly already whored everyones..but you can feel free to whore yours:sly:


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

You wanna fight about it?:screwy:


----------



## MKIVR32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Going to the body shop soon for a face lift and hopefully some new wheels in a week or two. 

A few from last season.


----------



## shaferbm (Jan 13, 2011)

yoffer said:


> So is this a new b5 stance thread? Let me join!!


Looove the Mercedes wheels. Do want.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey a fellow Floridian!


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

^lol..nice avant


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Hey a fellow Floridian!


Nobody cares! We all know you have nice roads and good weather. Buzz off already :laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

werk said:


>


Who's car is this? I can't remember, that's the stance I wasn't but I need more info on it


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

:facepalm:found it on google sorry james


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

A4fann on audizine...










Those look like 215/35, but I could be wrong.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Who's car is this? I can't remember, that's the stance I wasn't but I need more info on it


I used to talk to that guy about his setup on Audizine. I'll have to see if I have old PM's haha.


edit: you're in luck I do, his tire setup is 205/40/18 up front and 225/40/18 on the back.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://rimtuck.com/setup.php?id=725


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

Frankie b5 said:


> Nobody cares! We all know you have nice roads and good weather. Buzz off already :laugh:


Yeah right! Try driving in tampa, orlando, or even miami for that matter. Roads are like driving over mountains and the grand cayon.


----------



## shaferbm (Jan 13, 2011)

what are these wheels?! Are there any more pics of these on a b5?


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

shaferbm said:


> what are these wheels?! Are there any more pics of these on a b5?


That's chris' current setup, they are called sewer caps I believe. They are from the a8, click on the "psssht" in his sig. User name ThePirate, a couple posts up.


----------



## shaferbm (Jan 13, 2011)

I just did some research and the look very much like tsw holsten's.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

they are 18x8 d2 a8 wheels (monoblocks / sewer caps). tsw holstens are very similar but the center cap design is different and more sizes are available


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What they said! 

Yoffer how far do you live from Tampa/St. Pete?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

colinisneat said:


> edit: you're in luck I do, his tire setup is 205/40/18 up front and 225/40/18 on the back.


do you know his rim widths and offsets?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

8.5 and 9.5 I think he was using an 8mm and 10mm spacer I can double check though to see offsets. I think they were in the 30s.


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> do you know his rim widths and offsets?





aledelic42 said:


> http://rimtuck.com/setup.php?id=725


This site


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

sparkyvw.


----------



## shaferbm (Jan 13, 2011)

thepirate said:


> What they said!


They will be mine! 
Thanks for the info btw.


----------



## 99APRA4 (Dec 14, 2010)

Opinions?


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

99APRA4 said:


> Opinions?


looks like stock stance


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lose the taillights, the badge, and either go lower or get some spacers


----------



## duckstardeluxe (May 29, 2008)

I think it looks great and nothing like standard.


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

duckstardeluxe said:


> I think it looks great and nothing like standard.


i didnt say it looks bad at all it looks good its just not stanced
lower and some spacer :thumbup:


----------



## 19rocco81 (Apr 28, 2006)

There's a rolling shot of this in PVW this month


----------



## 99APRA4 (Dec 14, 2010)

I like the lights and badge. I would like to go lower though. Thanks for the input though. What is the purpose of adding spacers? The wheels will stick out more?


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

finally...a legit thread in the b5 section opcorn:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

99APRA4 said:


> I like the badge.


You know you have an A4 right?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99APRA4 said:


> I like the lights and badge. I would like to go lower though. Thanks for the input though. What is the purpose of adding spacers? The wheels will stick out more?


He asks for opinions then gets a sassy attitude :what:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lose the badge, tail lights and... lower it


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

wheels on today ... i wanna join


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

jesus christ, stop ruining good threads with your ****ty, riced out cars with stock suspension.:banghead:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

keeganhartman said:


> wheels on today ... i wanna join



Why the fu*k are there no pics then?:laugh:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

just put em on ... 16x10.5 and 16x9.5 had em on before just refinished reconfigured re-sitting quarter-panel on lipped. PLayed out and i don't give a **** haha


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

keeganhartman said:


> just put em on ... 16x10.5 and 16x9.5 had em on before just refinished reconfigured re-sitting quarter-panel on lipped. PLayed out and i don't give a **** haha


pics!!!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Ahh the RS'S...They had your pretty much laying floorboards didn't they? haha


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah, the skirt in the rear is barely a finger off of the ground... i just have to get the subframe up front out of the way. i might just start cutting things :banghead:


----------



## 99APRA4 (Dec 14, 2010)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> You know you have an A4 right?


Yes the badge is not an S4 badge it signifies that I have the stage 3 kit in it. The badges were given as part of a group buy with the APR kit. I also have the same badge on the front grill. Never considered it rice as it specifically FOR the kit in the car.

Sassy attitude wtf?

H&R coilovers not stock suspension.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

99APRA4 said:


> opinions?



opinion, you dont have stance.. and that badge is still pointless reguardless of what turbo kit you have.


----------



## 99APRA4 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> opinion, you dont have stance.. and that badge is still pointless reguardless of what turbo kit you have.


What more needs to be done to give it stance, it is already lowered on coilovers. Wouldn't adding spacers take away from its handling?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Car doesn't look lowered to me…look over the other pictures posted in the thread and you will see "stanced" cars…

Mr. Sassy Pants.


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

thepirate said:


> What they said!
> 
> Yoffer how far do you live from Tampa/St. Pete?


I actually live in Jacksonville. Orange Park to be exact, but i frequent Orlando to stay with my gf sometimes because she goes to UCF.


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Car doesn't look lowered to me…look over the other pictures posted in the thread and you will see "stanced" cars…
> 
> Mr. Sassy Pants.


what he said :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Ahhh..I wish the person that started the thread could remove other peoples posts. Just because you have coilovers, does not..I repeat..DOES NOT make your car "stanced". I understand you like your car and all..but know your place when posting. 



Sorry for the rant.. 
On with the goodness please.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

i thought you had sport springs... since you have coils ... spin em


----------



## 99APRA4 (Dec 14, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Car doesn't look lowered to me…look over the other pictures posted in the thread and you will see "stanced" cars…
> 
> Mr. Sassy Pants.


HAHAHA mr sassy pants?! It is lowered dude, I'm not trying to troll or sound like a newb but I am brand new to this forum and Audi's in general. And yes, it is lowered on coils brah. 

What does "spin em" mean when referring to coilovers?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

99APRA4 said:


> HAHAHA mr sassy pants?! It is lowered dude, I'm not trying to troll or sound like a newb but I am brand new to this forum and Audi's in general. And yes, it is lowered on coils brah.
> 
> What does "spin em" mean when referring to coilovers?


Spin the coil down so your car is "low"


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

99APRA4 said:


> opinions?


Go kill yourself...

Adding badges = rice
Altezza tails = rice
High car with aftermarket wheels = rice

You my friend are a ricer...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ brutal :thumbdown:


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

Damn, going hard on the newb? lol


But forreal, ditch the tails and spin those puppies down, dont forget to say hi to the ground.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99APRA4 said:


> Wouldn't adding spacers take away from its handling?


no.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

99APRA4 said:


> Opinions?


-Get rid of the tail lights
-Remove the badge regardless of what it stands for.
-If you have coilovers, grab the little wrench that came with them and go whichever way makes them go down.
-If you want "stance", it's not happening with those tires, so get something a little smaller for stretch and get spacers to push your wheels out to the fenders.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

keeganhartman said:


> Yeah, the skirt in the rear is barely a finger off of the ground... i just have to get the subframe up front out of the way. i might just start cutting things :banghead:


Have you cut anything yet? I.e. raintray? Make with the pics dammit, I loved those wheels and that stance. 

why are opinions asked for when they never want to hear the actual feedback?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Keegan, you should trade your hood and headlights with that dude, they'll match his car well


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Let me try to bring this thread back lol

Petes old car...

The widened 16" steelies :heart:
stage 1








stage 2

























The chromed Alphys


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Bergcup/Dubmobs avant pulled off small wheels surprisingly well










[/QUOTE]


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

i posted all that ish on the first page so ppl would know what it is when they get flammed that was handled pretty well till dude told him to go kill himself lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Mmm I live kish's old school stance (not slammed with stretched tires)


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

only way i can get rid of them is to the trash


----------



## DubsnInk (Feb 16, 2010)

werk said:


>


Holy f*ck i'm in :heart:


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

Have any of you guys have any points of frame rubbing when going over speedbumps? My lower control arm bushing brackets are hitting speedbumps everytime i go over them. If you look right behind your front wheels under the car its a little triangle looking bracket that sits down about half a inch and mine are polished on the bottom from going over bumps. Has anyone tried cutting out the piece on the bracket that sits down further and welding in a flat piece of metal to have better clearance???? 
Here is a picture of what i am talking about. Dont mind the loose bolt.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Most of us have flattened that dome long ago. It's fine, think of it as added protection.


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

keeganhartman said:


> Most of us have flattened that dome long ago. It's fine, think of it as added protection.


It wont cause my alignment to go out if it gets bent does it?


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

It won't bend if that's all you've done to it... they usually just get shaved down until are flat. If you look at james' thread he just replaced his he has a picture of the worn one.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

if you have a dremel use a cutting wheel and just wiz off that hanging piece. or you can just wait until it gets f ucked up enough that its flat like those above. i wonder if mine being so beat up were why my car vibrated so much from the front


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I need to invest in a new dremel. :banghead: I broke mine a while ago and I've missed what I could have been using it for!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Just scrape it until its flat. :thumbup:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

^ what he said..its not a big deal ive been polishing mine too


----------



## 99APRA4 (Dec 14, 2010)

VDUBRACER187 said:


> Go kill yourself...
> 
> Adding badges = rice
> Altezza tails = rice
> ...












High car??? Rice??? Wtf are you smoking brethren.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^ Dude why don't you post a full side shot of your car and not one were you are towering over it. Bend down and snap some shots, maybe we will be able to see the lowness. But either way you have no stance….


----------



## 99APRA4 (Dec 14, 2010)

thepirate said:


> ^ Dude why don't you post a full side shot of your car and not one were you are towering over it. Bend down and snap some shots, maybe we will be able to see the lowness. But either way you have no stance….


Never said I had stance man. I will take fresh pics once I get my new RS4 bumper on. I had a front end collision. Car looks a lot lower right now anyway with the stock 16's on. I would like to go lower this summer though when I put the 18's back on.

Don't appretiate being bashed, I thought this was a place were I can GAIN knowledge about this platform.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

99APRA4 said:


> _Never said I had stance man._ I will take fresh pics once I get my new RS4 bumper on. I had a front end collision. Car looks a lot lower right now anyway with the stock 16's on. I would like to go lower this summer though when I put the 18's back on.
> 
> Don't appretiate being bashed, I thought this was a place were I can GAIN knowledge about this platform.




Maybe you wouldn't get bashed if you weren't posting in a stance thread. 

Gah, I'm being a jerk, sorry. This place is chock FULL of knowledge, I think you just came at it with the wrong approach mang.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

This thread is to GAIN knowledge about stance. You can learn all sorts from the B5 forums, sure. You do indeed state yourself that you do not have stance...in yet you posted in a thread directed entirely for stance.

Lowness isnt just height from the ground to your car...its also the tire to fender height. Or lack there of. If theres any vertical space between the fender and the tire, theres too much!


----------



## Datsundrift (Sep 19, 2008)

99APRA4 said:


> And yes, it is lowered on coils brah.


Brah? ....Really?


When you put the 18's back on, pick smaller tires and put the bitch on the ground. Wheel gap is not cool man of course neither are altezzas. Then again, its your car, do what you want man


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

So, this being a stance thread aside, why the hell is everyone telling the guy what to do with his car? I ran coils for a year at 25"+ GTF, for a reason. Perhaps he has one too, and perhaps some of you guys need to realize that purpose of buying coils is not ONLY to dump the car on it's nuts. 

/Devils' advocate...but seriously...


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> So, this being a stance thread aside, why the hell is everyone telling the guy what to do with his car? I ran coils for a year at 25"+ GTF, for a reason. Perhaps he has one too, and perhaps some of you guys need to realize that purpose of buying coils is not ONLY to dump the car on it's nuts.
> 
> /Devils' advocate...but seriously...


Functional AND stanced! Thats why we buy coils


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

99APRA4 said:


> High car??? Rice??? Wtf are you smoking brethren.


I like the wheels!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Okay, I'm gonna be the first to say it, that dtm car isn't as low as I thought they were. What size are those wheels then, that it can be tucking that much and be at like 24"gtf? Look at the rockers and bumper clearance

Editokay, it does look lower than 24, but probably at about 23gtf, I guess its just because those wheels have such huge tires? Looks so awesome


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

yoffer said:


> Functional AND stanced! Thats why we buy coils


Right, because your suspension setup and the one on that car are the same...it's running the same coils we are and there aren't any modifications to any of the other suspension components.

Fact: with the stock control arms, the car handles better at about 25.5" GTF.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I wasn't trying to be a prick or anything you just came off real defensive after people started giving their opinions...which you asked for.

Also good pictures say 10000000000000 words. Geoff your car has not ever been the lowest but the height, plus wheel set-up, plus you and your brother's photography skills have always made your car a favorite amongst the usual folks that frequent the site. :beer:

Next time do an intro thread or something. :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Chris!! 

I totally agree with what everyone is saying though, he got defensive after he asked for opinions :screwy:

I've been there with the "not low on coils" setup though, and I had my reasons. Being told to kill oneself because your car isn't low is a little harsh. 

Within the context of this thread, I want to tell him to lower his **** another inch at least too, hell it's a stance thread. While being low isn't the only component, it sure is a good starting point, lol.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Geoff, your car is making its way to low, slowly lol. Its def one of my favorites, it has looked perfect in every state its been in


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

haha, thanks James. Height will remain the same this year, hope to dial in the stance with teh RXs though

edit: Brad was my inspiration for what I plan to do this summer.


----------



## 99APRA4 (Dec 14, 2010)

I was wrong to think just because my A4 is riding on H&R coils it is stanced. Didn't mean to sound defensive either. I had stock tails that I tinted but they **** out on me so I thought I would go with something a little different for the tails.

I'm going to stop posting in this stance thread until I lower my car another 1/2 inch like I already planned before being told to commit suicide LOL. The tails and badge are staying though! (Not that anyone cares)

/Rant.


----------



## 99APRA4 (Dec 14, 2010)

yoffer said:


> Functional AND stanced! Thats why we buy coils


Now if I could just make my **** look like that...


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Right, because your suspension setup and the one on that car are the same...it's running the same coils we are and there aren't any modifications to any of the other suspension components.
> 
> Fact: with the stock control arms, the car handles better at about 25.5" GTF.


It was a joke, you know most people just buy coils to get low. :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

yoffer said:


> It was a joke, you know most people just buy coils to get low. :laugh:


Oh dude I know. Hey, at the very least perhaps this thread inspired APR to lower his **** earlier than he otherwise would have. LOL.

4T, making you do **** via peer pressure since 05'


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> 4T, making you do **** via peer pressure since 05'


lmao this^. soo true...i have had many an argument with the fiance why i need to buy yet another suspension set-up after i bought springs and shocks at the outset...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Admit fault in buying a cup kit
2. Explain that coils are the final/last step
3. Diamonds
4.???
5. Profit


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

same arguement with the gf today. and the same excuses as posted by mad hatter came up. Except it was over wheels. Idk if they will ever understand haha. I have more cups than cabinets and she has a whole double closet to here to my dresser. Those are necessary though :screwy: hahaha


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

sounds like the issue is, you live with her!


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

eh


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

keeganhartman said:


> eh


I live with mine and have a kiddo... i know your pain!


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

haha yeah it's been 3 years now but oh well i couldn't have it any other way.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

IMO the OP of this thread hasnt been around long enough to see the evolution of stance in the B5 game, kish and nick along with a few others have been stanced and along with nic really being one of the first to push the limits on going low and doing what it took.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> IMO the OP of this thread hasnt been around long enough to see the evolution of stance in the B5 game


Agreed.

Most people dont realize, the "stance" game didnt start till just about 2 years ago. Being low, yes, stanced, no. 

It really started to start with Kish getting his wheels, Nic being low on Celebrations and Mikey getting his Alphards. He was stretched/poked redic and hated on for it, but Mikey's always had style. 

Kish disappeared, then mikey sold the Alphards and was rolling steelies, DUMPED, cruised to Nic's house on my coilover install party day. Mikey was the lowest and we got my car as low as we could on vmaxx's with my 19's where it was drivable. I slammed strut tower with my upper control arms EVERYWHERE at 23.75" GTF on 19's, but looked sick dumped.

Nic put his fat 5's on (that we actually mocked that one up on my car that day.. ooohh they were nice then) and from that point, him and Mikey have been making it go around and around.. Tim's on "break" while his career is taking off.. Tylers took some needed time off.. Kish is MIA, Nic's getting new rollers at some point, my ****s are all tore apart.. lol

I know I missed Chris and Keegan in my time lines.. i just forget when everyone started to mingle in..


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

mikey, skiba, kish, 98 a4, and myself were the first from what i can remember to really push the limits of the b5, most of which was just being super dumped.

then taj came around, and pushed the limits hard on coils, then bags

chris came around alot since his early days, bashing on me for my car being too low and such 

keegan came out of no where a couple years ago, first on coils then made the jump to bags when taj got rid of them.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

97audia4 said:


> IMO the OP of this thread hasnt been around long enough to see the evolution of stance in the B5 game, kish and nick along with a few others have been stanced and along with nic really being one of the first to push the limits on going low and doing what it took.


OG respect bro.

you were one of the first to be low with decent offsets, then you blew your ish up


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

i remember lazer 98a4 with the two tone and kish were inspiration when i first got into the a4 i think it's been three years now ... took forever to post in a4 threads though. The pictures with the flat 5s were my desktop for a while

two tone on rfs was too nasty


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Skiba, Nic, & Mikey have always been inspirations for me. My early audiforum days I wish I could put behind me :facepalm:

I'm still not stanced just on air...so I'm cheating kind of :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

dont worry chris, i wont let you forget.. ever


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

haha ... i've been meaning to ask you chris. those pictures on your thread are aired out all the way in the rear?


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I recently just came into the b5 world, not knowing any of this. I thought it's always been about being dumped and poking some crazy wheels and what not. But now knowing who started all of this, and it wasnt even that long ago, respect to the OG's. Gotta show much love to them. :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

keeganhartman said:


> haha ... i've been meaning to ask you chris. those pictures on your thread are aired out all the way in the rear?


Yep. I need to trim this guy:










and get some smaller tires, the ones I have are on the inner fender right now. The thing is I don't want the rear to be way lower then the front, I just want it to be even, so I'm gonna take a day and do a little trimming in the front then take apart the rear and trim that spring retainer.

There is so much stuff I wanna do just no motivation being in an apartment...that will all change in a few weeks :laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

all the origins are the same for me, those were the cars I looked up to more than anything and still do. I was drooling over alex (skiba's now paul's) car for so long, in fact I think I'll look up his old b5 thread


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

fourtitude nostalgia :heart:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

not hating .. haha just wondering about future purchases


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

your right i havent been around the b5 game at all ive had a mk4 and mkv just recently grabbed my a4 no need to put me down but i plan to put work in and already ahve been props to all you guys whos car i look at daily this thread was more of paying my dues then really about stance i just got the chance to whore some dope b5's whats wrong with that?:screwy: and your right "stance" hasnt really been around that long in the euro community but ive been lovin every minute of it cheers :beer: lets keep the cars going
































its still a b5 braaa


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

^That passat is sick


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

werk said:


> your right i havent been around the b5 game at all ive had a mk4 and mkv just recently grabbed my a4 no need to put me down but i plan to put work in and already ahve been props to all you guys whos car i look at daily this thread was more of paying my dues then really about stance i just got the chance to whore some dope b5's whats wrong with that?:screwy: and your right "stance" hasnt really been around that long in the euro community but ive been lovin every minute of it cheers :beer: lets keep the cars going
> [/IMG]


Not putting you down by any means man, I just want you to know your seeing what I would consider middle or the more refined cars over that last 5 years and just to give you some info on who really started the stance game in B5's, I wish putfile wouldnt have taken a **** on me so i could have some pics of my car and of me and nic doing his first coil over install,( NIC im still sorry, and F your passenger side front shock haha).


Im sure nic and kish will chime in here because they know what it was like we started lowering the car way beyond what HARVY and some other ppl who owned B5s before us liked and we took a lot of **** from them and this may see really dumb but they really didnt like the way it looked but we just kinda pushed on, and I never thought I would see how it has come so far an evloved. Its just good to see what came out of that and people are building cars with a lot of qaulity and stances that have not been more on point.

Its not about tucking tons of tire, kish never really did but he had the perfect rake and drive height for his wheels and offset and his car will still go down has one of my favorite b5s along with Nics because we all kinda would just start bouncing ideas around and then go give em a try, Id still own my B5 if it hadnt blown the hell up one me. But one of the best things over the years is that the B5 community for the most part is all friends not like the mkiv group where everyone just hates eachother really, and I feel good to be able to call the people who I met while while owning my B5 are still my good friends today 6 years later.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

werk said:


> your right i havent been around the b5 game at all ive had a mk4 and mkv just recently grabbed my a4 no need to put me down but i plan to put work in and already ahve been props to all you guys whos car i look at daily this thread was more of paying my dues then really about stance i just got the chance to whore some dope b5's whats wrong with that?:screwy: and your right "stance" hasnt really been around that long in the euro community but ive been lovin every minute of it cheers :beer: lets keep the cars going


I think some people take this whole "stance" thing too seriously, this is a general statement not personal to anyone in here. You posted my car at the beginning of the thread and I'm honored to have my car inspire someone else. I have a lot more work to go, but hearing things like that make all the time/money/hard work/etc. worth it, besides getting my own satisfaction from it. :beer::beer:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I fuggin love Jhanna's car.


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> SO SICK!!! More pictures!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

ya i went back and read it again wasnt personal at all im just likin what you guys have done and your right the mk4 and mk5 scenes deff are not as friendly lol or helpful


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

97audia4 said:


> But one of the best things over the years is that the B5 community for the most part is all friends not like the mkiv group where everyone just hates eachother really, and I feel good to be able to call the people who I met while while owning my B5 are still my good friends today 6 years later.


this is my favorite thing also. i hardly use facebook, so when i go online, this forum is my social network:heart:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


>


Ive always loved this setup!


----------



## a1m4ni4k (Apr 22, 2005)

alot of win here


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

colinisneat said:


> Ive always loved this setup!


It's a really agressive set up, I like it alot too.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

They make me feel like that set I was looking at would have fit.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

those pictures always made me feel all warm and fuzzy


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

^specs?








mmhm:heart:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Bump this back up!


----------



## Miamijack (Oct 3, 2009)

werk said:


> ^specs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heart::heart:


----------



## a4stack (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

??


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> It's a really agressive set up, I like it alot too.


Never seen those pictures before... that rolling shot looks goofy to me but the other pictures are awesome. I like it.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

not to hate stack but this is a stance thread not much goin on over there you got nice wheels but they could use some spacers n go lower otherwise it looks good :beer:


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

My stanced a4


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

really?


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

i don't think.... md tags and ny info? i'm unsure but i hope


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

keeganhartman said:


> i don't think.... md tags and ny info? i'm unsure but i hope


Ya I just noticed that the second time around...


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

lolol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

This threads on it's way downhill


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

bryangb said:


> This threads on it's way downhill


Agreed, people have to come in and act all goofy and stuff.


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

It was already done... ran out of stanced b5's lol

Best I can do is put up my old ****...

































































Sorry about your thread


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

no need to apologize wen u post something dope:beer: but really is that it if so im dissapointed


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

VDUBRACER187 said:


> It was already done... ran out of stanced b5's lol
> 
> Best I can do is put up my old ****...


My old roommate actually bought your car a couple years back, but sold it a few months ago(Got out of the scene)


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I love a Golf/GTI with a Jetta front end...front mount helps too.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

x2 golf with jetta front end ftw


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

werk said:


> but really is that it if so im dissapointed


N***a please... :laugh:

No need to post pics of my b5... it's just a black. 99.5 quattro dumped on coils with ecodes and stock 16's 

Wintermode ain't pretty lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What happened to Taj? His car was legit.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> What happened to Taj? His car was legit.


right..kinda dropped off.

JTI's are the tits


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

thepirate said:


> What happened to Taj? His car was legit.


I chatted with him for a little at h20 last year, he still has the car. Its back on coils and has kleeman's on it. His girl was driving it around and he was driving his bike. 

He is looking to get rid of it as far as I know.


----------



## a4stack (Jul 17, 2010)

werk said:


> not to hate stack but this is a stance thread not much goin on over there you got nice wheels but they could use some spacers n go lower otherwise it looks good :beer:



well its low enough for NYC..
but thx


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Everyone's excuse is where they live.. Just learn to drive low

I bought a bunch of stuff from taj this past summer. His car was on coils and steelies and I think he was saying he wanted to sell it


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

werk said:


> Tuck/Low:


Where did you find this pic? Thats my old car lol


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

a4stack said:


> well its low enough for NYC..
> but thx


lol that just sounds silly as hell thats you just saying i dont have the balls to lower my car more. So just say you dont and then we can all accept it and then you dont belong in the stance thread.


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

Lol... I drive my **** slammed in NYC all year round

Went through 6 oil pans, 1 dogbone mount on the gti, 4 pans on the mk3 Jetta vr... and just last week I ripped apart my exhaust on the a4... 

Its the risk you take being low

You remind me of my girl... "you need to grow the **** up and raise your car... your not 16 anymore" lol

Women will never get it...


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

muaha ^ so true


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

VDUBRACER187 said:


> Lol... I drive my **** slammed in NYC all year round
> 
> Went through 6 oil pans, 1 dogbone mount on the gti, 4 pans on the mk3 Jetta vr... and just last week I ripped apart my exhaust on the a4...
> 
> ...


lol my gf's car...................


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

^win.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

^:thumbup: diggin the wheels...so thats it if ur a ***** dont post ur weak sauce over here girls go harder then that lol


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

its lower now :thumbup:

ill have to get some more pictures up soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

wow, lightswitch, that looks tough. Your car reminds me why i like silver


----------



## Audicted2A4 (Feb 2, 2010)

Where's this "We are "26" thread everyone's talking about? I can't find it anywhere??


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Search username: Harv


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3592536


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

VDUBRACER187 said:


> My stanced a4


eyelids?:facepalm:





damn ive been missing alot in here:banghead: most of the pictures posted i already have on my macbook/iphone:thumbup:

mad hot cars. geoff's car was my first love on here..he gave me a good idea how what to do and so did alot of other guys. Nickbrodericks car is crazyy fresh..i never realized how nice his benz wheels are until i seen them in person:thumbup:


yous all are making this week wait hell for me:thumbdown:


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

My small contribution. Sorry if some of these cars have already been posted


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I still like Jessters car so much. Anyone know what happened to it after it sold on ebay?

Not exactly a b5...but who cares. Everyone loves pictures.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

From what ive been told....someone in Canada has it now.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I don't really wanna search. But, does anyone remember the wheel/ tire sizes jesster was running?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

17x10
225/35/17 

crazyness


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

idk whos car that is black a4 bagged rs4 kit rollcage but theyre KILLIN IT got that poster from eurotuner right above my bed lol


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

s4


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

my b skee that is true iu remember the article now


----------



## danlk2 (Feb 2, 2005)

I love the look of these wheels, I plan on going with the 17's though.

Quick question: which will get the wheels close to flush without rubbing issues:
17x8 +20 or +30?

Opinions?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

danlk2 said:


> I love the look of these wheels, I plan on going with the 17's though.
> 
> Quick question: which will get the wheels close to flush without rubbing issues:
> 17x8 +20 or +30?
> ...


17x8 et20


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

one of the sexiest b5s ive seen, would take lives for it


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Just whoring mine out


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

danlk2 said:


> I love the look of these wheels, I plan on going with the 17's though.
> 
> Quick question: which will get the wheels close to flush without rubbing issues:
> 17x8 +20 or +30?
> ...


thats my dads s4 cabrio in the back round


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

I like this post. Alot of nice rides. Here's my A4, I wish I can go lower but in Chicago to many potholes. Now I bought Neuspeed race springs and bilstein shocks, can't wait to see how's gonna look










Oh here's my daily driver


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

Not super hammered but it's just my daily


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Couple new pics of Devin's car courtesy of ivyleagueeast.com... Pretty much the only B5 that matters. Lol. :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Datsundrift (Sep 19, 2008)

^Agreed... End thread


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I heard hoodrich say some changes were happening over the winter. Doesn't look like anything cosmetic has changed other than yellow highbeams. Not that anything is really necessary...it's gorgeous. Has he gotton any performance work done?


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

you can try asking the s4 guys....dont know if you will get an answer anytime soon though...that place is a dead zone..lol


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Has he gotton any performance work done?


I was think the same thing, his car is amazing with looks, but does the performance match it? Or is that fmic for looks as well lol.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Frankie b5 said:


> I was think the same thing, his car is amazing with looks, but does the performance match it? Or is that fmic for looks as well lol.


I remember last year on one of his features he said he doesn't have any performance upgrades done, but he will soon. Not that I'm a big performance guy but I'm just curious if any changes have taken place on the car from last year. I remember him saying it was going under the knife over winter so I was expecting a decent amount of cosmetic work done


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

saw it a dod..car looks great but then u see the ugly exhaust needs something shiny back there  and fenders a lil banged up but u gotta payto play


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

there's nothing that thing needs cosmetic-wise. it's unbelievable. I hope he leaves everything as-is and doesn't do anything stupid.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

does he have a dent in his roof? a bit too much poke for my taste, but other than that it's awesome. just wish it was black.


----------



## Datsundrift (Sep 19, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> does he have a dent in his roof? a bit too much poke for my taste, but other than that it's awesome. just wish it was black.


Oh wow, he does have a rather large dent in the roof...


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Another on the trunk... Perfection decreasing lol... I still think it's beautiful


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

it actually makes me like the car more with those little imperfections.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

audixride said:


> there's nothing that thing needs cosmetic-wise. it's unbelievable. I hope he leaves everything as-is and doesn't do anything stupid.


There are a few things. The exhaust as someone said. The tips are too long and should def be nicer looking. All those little dents could be fixed. It's no doubt a gorgeous car but the small flaws should be picked out at shows


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I think you can't pick at the imperfections that much because everyone's car has issues. Although when you're taking home 1st place at shows with basically wheels, coilovers, and a front mount the imperfections should factor in.


----------



## Datsundrift (Sep 19, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> it actually makes me like the car more with those little imperfections.


Yeah it makes it look more like a daily driver rather then just a show car. I dont know if that car is daily driven or not but if it is, props to him.

Hardcore daily drivers > Show cars


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

colinisneat said:


> I think you can't pick at the imperfections that much because everyone's car has issues. Although when you're taking home 1st place at shows with basically wheels, coilovers, and a front mount the imperfections should factor in.


Exactly.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

i waschillin with him at a localshow over the weekend. i got somefog lights for my s4 bumper from him.. we were talking about plans for our cars. i liked his plans 

and yeah every car has its thing. unless the car only comes out on weekends its gonna have little issues. he was saying how those dings have been bothering him and said he was willing to bring his car to the place im getting work done at for the price im getting lol


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

Just wondering is there any build thread of devin larsons s4 (noggy on ccws)?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Not a build but this is his thread on stanceworks, http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10406&highlight=nogaro+blue


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

:yawn: this cars hot and everything but ive seen it a thousand times..dont get me wrong its dope but i wana see something new this year besides ccws  maybe cuz i cant afford them im saying this but can we start a new trend ? favorite part about this car is that its static and he rides loooow


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Hopefully I'll have something different if I get the balls to run rear offset like the hoodrich car or James sawblade low offset mock up.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

do it ..


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> I think you can't pick at the imperfections that much because everyone's car has issues. Although when you're taking home 1st place at shows with basically wheels, coilovers, and a front mount the imperfections should factor in.


totally agree. super nice car and everything bit was kinda bummed when i saw him with plaque for best audi...there were alot of nice cars there. he even had a smashed tail light!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya that's weird. My buddy won best mkII at a car show last year with half his car rattled black black, half his car rattled flat green, painted corrado steelies (I think), a missing grille, and half an interior...just because it was a VR swap in a mkII jetta coupe. 

He was baffled.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Hoodrich's was dope, but honestly there were much nicer, cleaner cars there than his. If a car is a true "show stopper" it should have flawless body work, a decent amount of reliable performance work, and should be unique regardless of the venue. His would have been a good example of "best daily driver" if the category existed.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

dailies > show cars


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

can i try.

stance???


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

werk said:


> :yawn: this cars hot and everything but ive seen it a thousand times..dont get me wrong its dope but i wana see something new this year besides ccws  maybe cuz i cant afford them im saying this but can we start a new trend ? favorite part about this car is that its static and he rides loooow


im considering diamond racing wheels for my a4, maybe that be a new trend for us


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

gallhue said:


> im considering diamond racing wheels for my a4, maybe that be a new trend for us


Diamond racing steelies are stupid looking


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

in chrome?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

gallhue said:


> in chrome?


You can have them any color you want. I'm sorry but in my opinion they are still steelies and are ugly


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Personally I like diamond Racing wheels.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

my boys got him on his coupe and it looks awesome..how come every idea somone comes up with its stupid or ugly..u must have unbelievable taste:sly:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I was thinking about getting diamond racing steelies :sly:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

No offence. I just think steelies look cheap. On a mk2 they probably look amazing. On a b5? Not my cup of tea. It's a forum. If your opinion is different than mine state it and all is well.:thumbup:


----------



## MKIVR32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Back on topic?


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

tru biran sometimes u seem like a debbie downer but it is a forum..yes back on topic those wheels are money and i want those tails..


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

who sells those tails?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

tm tuning I think.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

MKIVR32 said:


> Back on topic?


Nice, Jeff's car again, he lives in my town. His other wheels look awesome.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Pete, you need to get back in a B5...or trade me your mk1!


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

Somethin Ive been working on
Before








After









Goin on this








Buddys B7








And my old car


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

^funny your posting that dude.. Joe was telling me he had welded up some coils for an audi kid not too long ago.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

Yup he did an amazing job. They go on tomorrow


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

any reason in particular that you cut them? I didn't see anywhere if you were doing BOC or not. Or just liked the tiens enough to modify instead of getting a lower set.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

So they will go lower or so I can retain some travel by going low without spinning them down all the way


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

anyone have anything new to add? 



















































sorry if i stole anyone's photo/car


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

some from the midwest new and old. ill post more sometime





























































































some random pics


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Silver car on futuras is hot


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

those last two avants :heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Awarof4 said:


>


Hey........... I remember this car! Tifun's old b5!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

this thread is so good :heart:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Silver car on futuras is hot


That's Jeff again, looks even better in person.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Fap fap fap


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)




----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

^^^Is that your car lightswitch?

If so what are the suspension/wheel specs?:thumbup:


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

silvermannn said:


> ^^^Is that your car lightswitch?
> 
> If so what are the suspension/wheel specs?:thumbup:


Yeah, it's mine.

ST coilovers

Keskin KT1's

Front: 18x8.5 ET30 falken 512 215/40/18

Rear: 18x10 ET25 falken 512 225/40/18

No spacers, let me know if you want to know anything else


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

1. This thread is amazing.
2. I hope my contribution is worthy.
3. Here's my daily, currently in the shop cus some douche rear ended me:facepalm::








Buddies jetta, along with some poke:thumbup:








could be lower, wish I had a beater to drive everywhere though...


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

Kdf8454 car looks sick man, I almost bought those wheels last year before I found my old alphards.


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

LightSwitch said:


> Kdf8454 car looks sick man, I almost bought those wheels last year before I found my old alphards.



Thanks, I actually originally wanted Alphards, but found these on craigslist for a ridiculous bargain.

Turns out not many people have them - only seen them on a few SL500's around CT


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you lightswitch!


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

St coilovers


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

twists

















ch



vettes soon to come


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

my car i believe i have a little stance goin on

Dave B5 A4 Roll by aar0n., on Flickr
also me and marcmiller

Dubs on The Delaware  by Krystaline Photography, on Flickr


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

gear, we're going to need more pictures. ****.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

^WANT!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Last year:









This year:









My monster truck...


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

nice dude


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> gear, we're going to need more pictures. ****.


i have the car sitting a little better now with 10mm up front and 15mm in the back still same height

Snazzy (2) by hooptievr, on Flickr

B5 on Alphards by aar0n., on Flickr


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

@ gear

Are you on air or is that static?? 

Pretty low either way. Looks good.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> @ gear
> 
> Are you on air or is that static??
> 
> Pretty low either way. Looks good.


Saw it at Vag Fair. It's static :thumbup:


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Rehosted and rescaled for my background. Love this.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Gear ripped his bumper off backing in at dotd lol

Had to lift his **** as he backed up.


Love alphards.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Been there


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

so dope. love white b5's


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> so dope. love white b5's


yep it's static and my NY daily driver 
Thanks for the comments guys. Also yea thanks for the help at dotd Marc good to meet you
You have a real nice b5 too got to see it at waterfest
And car should be at the audi gtg at h2o


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> Gear ripped his bumper off backing in at dotd lol
> 
> Had to lift his **** as he backed up.
> 
> ...


thats how you know hes not low enough.. there is enough of the bumper left to get ripped off :laugh:

i have literally pulled the entire bumper skin off my car while backing out of my girlfriends yard one time.. i guess her neighbor thought i was going to be pissed.. i just laughed, got out threw the bumper in the trunk and went on my merry way. as he stood there confused :what:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> thats how you know hes not low enough.. there is enough of the bumper left to get ripped off :laugh:
> 
> i have literally pulled the entire bumper skin off my car while backing out of my girlfriends yard one time.. i guess her neighbor thought i was going to be pissed.. i just laughed, got out threw the bumper in the trunk and went on my merry way. as he stood there confused :what:


Im a bitch i raised mine up. Its even all around so atleast ill eventually be flush.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Im a bitch i raised mine up. Its even all around so atleast ill eventually be flush.


you raised it up since dotd?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> you raised it up since dotd?


Yeah 3 threads..to get it out of my friends shop..road outfront of his shop is all torn up.

Debating on lowering it again.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah 3 threads..to get it out of my friends shop..road outfront of his shop is all torn up.
> 
> Debating on lowering it again.


Do it soon. You don't wanna be classified as one of them damn show droppers.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Do it soon. You don't wanna be classified as one of them damn show droppers.


anyone who thinks im a show dropper can suck my balls.
im not a little bitch who is scared to drive their car low..(anymore...bobby)

im just not a fan of reverse rake and im a big fan of flushness
maybe i'll raise the rear 1 thread and lower the front 1 thread..who knows.

ill talk to my friends and figure out wtf is the best to do.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> you raised it up since dotd?


gotta get my custom skidplate on soon too.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I was just kidding about the show dropper comment haha


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

This thread is amazing. Let's see some new stance :beer::beer:

Winter's coming up for all the Northern folk, anyone planning on bringing back the b5 winter thread???


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I was just kidding about the show dropper comment haha


i know haha


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

kdf8454 said:


> This thread is amazing. Let's see some new stance :beer::beer:
> 
> Winter's coming up for all the Northern folk, anyone planning on bringing back the b5 winter thread???


I plan to, very excited for winter and having the a4

ill get some new gtf measurements this weekend of my car and some pics of the cuts needed and such


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I plan to, very excited for winter and having the a4
> 
> ill get some new gtf measurements this weekend of my car and some pics of the cuts needed and such


You'll love it. Quattro is amazing.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> You'll love it. Quattro is amazing.


driving my moms q7 was nice last year, but the m3 is a tank in the snow surprisingly with snow tires...you shoulda seen the looks i would get snowboarding when the cage was still in the car


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

kdf8454 said:


> Winter's coming up for all the Northern folk, anyone planning on bringing back the b5 winter thread???


Don't remind me, I have coilovers in the mail and winter's on it's way.:banghead:


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

gear said:


> i have the car sitting a little better now with 10mm up front and 15mm in the back still same height
> 
> Snazzy (2) by hooptievr, on Flickr
> 
> B5 on Alphards by aar0n., on Flickr


nice dude:thumbup::beer:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> ^WANT!


I need to see more pics! :thumbup:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

that a4 with the alfies lok soooooooooooooooo good


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

LightSwitch said:


>


Sorry to quote pictures.

Followed you home all the way from Leavenworth this year, and your car and stance were on point. Gave a ton of inspiration for my friends b5. :wave:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

^I just stared at that for about 40 times.
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

StanTheCaddy said:


> ^I just stared at that for about 40 times.
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Haha same!


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


>


Sell me your air ride!


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

mmmmmmm Air ride gifs!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i need to try and make one of those someday


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

loved it around Oc


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

sparky did u have th rotas on one side the the NUE's on the other ?? car looks awesome as always


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

dumpedb5 said:


> Sell me your air ride!


I'll sell you custom cnc'd spacers that will allow universal airlifts to fit in a b5 quattro rear for like $30.. I think the airlifts are ~$550 new


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> I'll sell you custom cnc'd spacers that will allow universal airlifts to fit in a b5 quattro rear for like $30.. I think the airlifts are ~$550 new


What fronts do you have?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Mo fotos:beer::beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> What fronts do you have?


aero sports on 2" shortened bilstens


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

keeganhartman said:


> loved it around Oc






werk said:


> sparky did u have th rotas on one side the the NUE's on the other ?? car looks awesome as always


yeah 1 set one side the other set the other. As im trying to decided on a color for the nues. Which i think iv just found tonight out of luck.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hope to have some things coming soon to step up my stance game in 2012...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I hope to have some things coming soon to step up my stance game in 2012...


Don't tell me your bagging your car


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


>


Yet again your car is soooooooo fresh man.

Love it.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

marc your not cool anymore if you dont have bags


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Don't tell me your bagging your car


**** that ****. :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> **** that ****. :laugh:


Haha we gotta represent our silver beautiesss.

I wish i could bag my car.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> **** that ****. :laugh:


You should bag the Passat. That's what your second car is right?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ya, I was thinking about just cutting the springs. Name of the game with that ****er is spending 0 money, lol.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I like that game! :laugh:


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

Seizures said:


> Sorry to quote pictures.
> 
> Followed you home all the way from Leavenworth this year, and your car and stance were on point. Gave a ton of inspiration for my friends b5. :wave:


thanks man! yeah youre GLI was clean as hell. i always wanted one of those. If they had AWD, id be all over it!

the cars probably going to be going through some changes here shortly after the motor is in. i might do some wheels that are a little less aggressive and.... raise it a little bit:banghead:

i want to be able to turn when i have 450awhp, but at least it will haul ass in a straight line even if i dont raise it


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

thepirate said:


>


18's or 19's?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

A8 Sewer Caps, 18x8.


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

from the coolwater cruise unfortunately i destroyed my skid plate on the cruise and spent last night welding the riv nuts back into my subframe. but atleast i can say the car is low


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> I'll sell you custom cnc'd spacers that will allow universal airlifts to fit in a b5 quattro rear for like $30.. I think the airlifts are ~$550 new


How does that work???? I'm interested!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

dumpedb5 said:


> How does that work???? I'm interested!





















see how it's between the lower mount and the bag? if you look at how the rear struts bolt onto the car, you'll understand why a spacer is necessary. other than that, you'll just have to cut a small hole in the strut housing (if that's what it's called?) to give the dampening knob by the upper mount room to fit and be adjustable without removing the suspension. I can actually access it just by airing up

I don't know if other setups can tuck 17s


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

How long did that whole install take you?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

8 days, 11 hours and 37 minutes.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lol. Nick and I slowly installed everything in a weekend


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Why do you have to live in PA! Do you have a build thread?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I like how the air fitting is on the bottom for your struts, myne will tuck 17s as well but we basically have the same struts in the rear but myne are adjustable


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

All the quattos on bags tuck 17s because the strut is flipped upside down. Keegan was tucking 16s.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

His rears are adjustable also. I might bag my car thanks to nick and alex. 
Not this year though, maybe next winter.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> His rears are adjustable also. I might bag my car thanks to nick and alex.
> Not this year though, maybe next winter.


Come on man you can't bag it. There aren't that many nice static b5 around anymore


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

My build thread which doesn't have many updates http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5375048-aledelic42-s-build-thread

I'm not sure how mounting suspension upside down would get anything lower.. They are ment to be able to be mounted either way. Keegan was so low because he had tiny tires. I have the same rears as him and they lowered the car a little over 6". The lip of my 16s would be very slightly tucked. Not sure why it won't go lower because there's plenty of pressure left in the bags at the lowest height 

Marc don't do it


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> My build thread which doesn't have many updates http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5375048-aledelic42-s-build-thread
> 
> I'm not sure how mounting suspension upside down would get anything lower.. They are ment to be able to be mounted either way. Keegan was so low because he had tiny tires. I have the same rears as him and they lowered the car a little over 6". The lip of my 16s would be very slightly tucked. Not sure why it won't go lower because there's plenty of pressure left in the bags at the lowest height
> 
> Marc don't do it


hopefully soon Ill be able to use a drive on lift so ill let you know what I find when its up there and see if i can figure out whats holding the car up, theres gotta be something up front with myne other than just the subframe reinforcement plates


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> My build thread which doesn't have many updates http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5375048-aledelic42-s-build-thread
> 
> I'm not sure how mounting suspension upside down would get anything lower.. They are ment to be able to be mounted either way. Keegan was so low because he had tiny tires. I have the same rears as him and they lowered the car a little over 6". The lip of my 16s would be very slightly tucked. Not sure why it won't go lower because there's plenty of pressure left in the bags at the lowest height
> 
> Marc don't do it


See mans got good advice for you Marc. But your car is awesome man went through your build thread


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I dunno if i really have any pics from my build...i prolly forgot to take pics of my setup...ill try and snap some tonight tho since I need to work on a few things before the stock wheels go on in the rear....i also really need to get my gauges installed but i have no idea where to put them


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The awd rear end is totally different then the fwd. Audi should have gave the fwd B5 an independent rearend like VW did with the B5 Passat. I feel so jipped.....


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I am not looking forward to the instillation of the air ride! :banghead:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

dumpedb5 said:


> I am not looking forward to the instillation of the air ride! :banghead:


its really easy, unless you go with e-level the rear sensors are a real pita...myne still arnt right


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

gear said:


> Come on man you can't bag it. There aren't that many nice static b5 around anymore


In today's "scene" you're not relevant unless you're bagged. :facepalm:

I'll bag my GTI, but I think the Audi will always remain static. :beer::beer:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't think I even know of ten bagged b5s.. it's not that common


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Overall VW scene


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

Or you could just buy airlift struts and bags.


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe I am going with E-level.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

my manual switches work just fine not tryin to drop a grand on management...idk who said it but not many static b5s? i can only name 3 or 4 off top of my head on bags alex me sparky kennan and some guy from ny with OZ's


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

werk said:


> my manual switches work just fine not tryin to drop a grand on management...idk who said it but not many static b5s? i can only name 3 or 4 off top of my head on bags alex me sparky kennan and some guy from ny with OZ's


then you dont get around much.

jj, sparky, hinrich, pirate, you, kennan, alex, the dude in ny with the silver car sold his airride if i remember right, pat in pitsburgh which was one of the first to bag his a few years back, Chris in VA with the gotti's

that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Pauls car was bagged too.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

so was taj's car


oh, not to mention all of the bagged ones on the other side of the ocean


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

bags are for bitches!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm trying to go air. bottoming out is getting old


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nic that ground clearance has got to go!






























Joking of course.:laugh:

On a different note, who give's an F who is on bags and who's not! This discussion is getting so played. Can't we all just get along. :beer:


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

vwsparky said:


> Or you could just buy airlift struts and bags.


ohhh he told you son!!!!!!!!!

:heart:


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

hmmm, weird i really wanna biuld another wagon.

WTF

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> On a different note, who give's an F who is on bags and who's not! This discussion is getting so played. Can't we all just get along. :beer:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> then you dont get around much.
> 
> jj, sparky, hinrich, pirate, you, kennan, alex, the dude in ny with the silver car sold his airride if i remember right, pat in pitsburgh which was one of the first to bag his a few years back, Chris in VA with the gotti's
> 
> that's just off the top of my head.


my point is that theyre are way more cars that are static then bagged


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

werk said:


> my point is that theyre are way more cars that are static then bagged


You're comparing a very old technology to a fairly "new" technology.

Who cares though? Whether its bagged or static, if the person puts the car together well than thumbs up :thumbup:

I'm not saying bags are new either. But in the VW Audi scene.. It's just now coming to the mainstream. I don't want to start that debate


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NickBroderick said:


> bags are for bitches!


rude.

maybe i will get off my ass and fix the stance this winter.. i didnt feel like dealing with my seized coils the week before h20


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

bryangb said:


> You're comparing a very old technology to a fairly "new" technology.
> 
> Who cares though? Whether its bagged or static, if the person puts the car together well than thumbs up :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not saying bags are new either. But in the VW Audi scene.. It's just now coming to the mainstream. I don't want to start that debate


good point..lets get back to the pictures..nick nice wheels btw


----------



## 00B5A4 (Oct 28, 2011)

*my new baby!*

just bought her about a month ago and the first thing i did was throw so coils on her, and the rims and tires was set up a buddy of mine gave me (18x8.5). Just need some spacers and new tires to stretch(maybe 205/40?). opinions, or options to help my stance?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

post more pictures so we can actually see the car and the wheels.


----------



## 00B5A4 (Oct 28, 2011)

excuse me for it needs to be washed:facepalm: lol


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm a fan of most of he cars in this thread followed Alot of the. Builds me personally I don't care if a ca is bagged or static just that the car is done rite. Me personally I like the reaction I get especially in NY for having my car the way it is. I even almost bagged my car at one point.


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

vwsparky said:


> Or you could just buy airlift struts and bags.


what rear bumper is this?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

euro s4 bumper


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> euro s4 bumper


euro *lifted* s4 bumper


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

Mine any good?


----------



## barch88 (Sep 26, 2006)

NickBroderick said:


> bags are for bitches!


what wheels are those nick? look like something off an old Impala from the 80's or something heh. I want.


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

^^ 18 x 8.5 Borbet Type A


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

turbwhistle said:


> Mine any good?


Your front bumper is missing


----------



## turbwhistle (Nov 1, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Your front bumper is missing


Easy fix.


----------



## barch88 (Sep 26, 2006)

ty


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Where were you pulling that thing to ^ ??


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm more interested about how hard it was to get it onto the trailer :beer:


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

bryangb said:


> I'm more interested about how hard it was to get it onto the trailer :beer:


i wondered the same thing lol i cant get mine on my trailer without 2x12's to extend the ramps by alot! hell i cant even drive up my ramps to change my oil


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

oh my god sparky, can you pleease tell me how you get those wheels on, so damn nice and im loving the colour combo. wobble bolts or just adapters??


----------



## MKIVR32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Either gotta drill them out to fit wobble bolts or do what I did when I had them last year and many 
will probably think I'm retarded for saying this but I had absolutely no problems what so ever is use 
stock lugs they will fit I had no vibrations never loosened nothing at all put easy 5k miles on them 
that way.


----------



## MKIVR32 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

MKIVR32 said:


> Either gotta drill them out to fit wobble bolts or do what I did when I had them last year and many
> will probably think I'm retarded for saying this but I had absolutely no problems what so ever is use
> stock lugs they will fit I had no vibrations never loosened nothing at all put easy 5k miles on them
> that way.


dont wanna be "that guy" redirecting threads, but couldn't i just get a high offset, 44, and use adapters? i do want a little poke :heart:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## MKIVR32 (Feb 11, 2007)

You could if you wanted to spend unneeded money


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Whoring. :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MKIVR32 said:


> You could if you wanted to spend unneeded money


Looks like post you ripping the bumper off


----------



## MKIVR32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hahaha yea bumper sure got the worst of it










Another one


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What did you snag it on? I've caught mine before but it just pulled it off the steel support.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

What the hell did you snag it on?!:what:


----------



## MKIVR32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Caught it on my driveway apron


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

omfg gottis. car is tits love the candian spec fog grills


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Whoring. :beer:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


066 by ZVincler, on Flickr
**** rock chips. My bumper and hood are horrendous.

068 by ZVincler, on Flickr


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Waiting to do my oil pan


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gear, offsets please?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Waiting to do my oil pan


skidplate fail?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Gear, offsets please?


18x8.5 front et is 35 10mm spacer final et 25 rear 18x9.5 et 40 15mm spacer final et 25 so 25 all around and 215/40r18 ze-512 

Marc
And my skidplate is pretty hurt. But it was on when I broke the pan. That's why I had the other pics of it going on the trailer.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

:wave: moving in from the mk4 forums  about to pick up a b5 a4 next week. Good inspiration in here..:thumbup:

Content:










and wagon :heart:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

^oh so classy


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

The end.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

damn that's a big iphone.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Why anyone would be stupid enough to walk around and take pictures with an iPad is beyond me. 

1. You look like an *******. 
2. The camera sucks on it


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

dubluv2003 said:


> :wave: moving in from the mk4 forums  about to pick up a b5 a4 next week. Good inspiration in here..:thumbup:
> 
> Content:
> 
> ...


----------



## BoostedSlidewayz (Apr 25, 2008)

H&R Ultra Lows​


my old set up 19x8.5 rs4 reps 35mm spacers in the rear and 15mm up front sorry for crappy pic cant find any better ones on these wheels







current setup till winter(destroyed the rs4 wheels on the way to H20)- cheap wheels no spacers needs to be lower!


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> holy crap wtf is that on the trunk lid :what: decent stance otherwise


lol good eye.. didnt even see that tower of a wing. :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> holy crap wtf is that on the trunk lid


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

BoostedSlidewayz said:


> H&R Ultra Lows​
> 
> 
> my old set up 19x8.5 rs4 reps 35mm spacers in the rear and 15mm up front sorry for crappy pic cant find any better ones on these wheels
> ...


really like this :thumbup:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

that does look good..what color is that?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

werk said:


> that does look good..what color is that?


Probably emerald green mica if it's a 97


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*:heart:*

Yo what the **** is up fellas ? It's been awhile. 
Good thread. 

I miss this era of my car. 2008-ish ?


























I sold my last bag set up to aledelic42 maybe in late 2009/early 2010. 

My **** is currently receiving a full color change by Dave Paster.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:laugh: :wave:


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> :laugh: :wave:


:wave: :laugh:

The spacers you had made look great. Nice job.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Taj, I love your car. Thought you should know.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh hai there guy :wave:

Looking forward to the new paint.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

wait, its getting color changed.. whats the new color ?

still on the kleeman's ?


----------



## BoostedSlidewayz (Apr 25, 2008)

werk said:


> that does look good..what color is that?


emerald green mica pearl its a 96 only color all my jams and engine bay match  and 97 is the catus green year have that car too


----------



## BoostedSlidewayz (Apr 25, 2008)

Taj Franz said:


> Yo what the **** is up fellas ? It's been awhile.
> Good thread.
> 
> I miss this era of my car. 2008-ish ?
> ...




i was at blown euros in 2008 i saw ur car there loved it got alot of inspiration for mine from yours


----------



## s4pimpin (May 25, 2007)

anybody have any pictures of the orange avant on roti's?


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

s4pimpin said:


> anybody have any pictures of the orange avant on roti's?


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment. 
I'm looking forward to having my car in respectable condition again. 
I banged the fender up a little, then I hit a deer, and it's been clapped out ever since. 



Lazer Viking said:


> wait, its getting color changed.. whats the new color ?
> 
> still on the kleeman's ?


Yeah man I went all in since I was getting some paint work done. 
Ill post some pics when it's done. 

Kleemans are in my garage and the car is on steelies. 
I don't plan on putting the kleemans back on though. I wish someone would buy them.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Not a fan of rotiforms..but gawd dayum. That thing is just..perfect.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Taj Franz said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> I'm looking forward to having my car in respectable condition again.
> I banged the fender up a little, then I hit a deer, and it's been clapped out ever since.
> 
> ...


Pm me a price :wink:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Not a fan of rotiforms..but gawd dayum. That thing is just..perfect.


i ope u just mean these rotiform wheels and not rotiform in general


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

werk said:


> i ope u just mean these rotiform wheels and not rotiform in general


X2 lol


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I used to like the blq's..not so much any more. the tmb and vce are alright. there are for sure better wheels for the money out there for the b5 body.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

true there are some sick wheels out there for the b5 but u gota appreciate the work rotiform is puttin in theyre a huge name in the wheel and stance game now a days props to them:beer:


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish i had my car done to show it off but until my motor is done, this is my take on stance on my b5

















The front is an abomination i know, but it will go down once motor is back in. And will paint the bumper to make it pretty


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Photos don't work. :beer::beer:


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

bryangb said:


> Photos don't work. :beer::beer:


fixed...should be all done on the road in february


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

ipop07 said:


>


got enough poke?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I still think that bumper just ruins the car's potential


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> I still think that bumper just ruins the car's potential


Agreed, A little to much poke as well.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

dumpedb5 said:


> Agreed, A little to much poke as well.


No filler plate?


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

I knew this was coming. There will be less poke, fenders still need some work, its tough fitting 18x12 in there. 

The bumper is also going to be modified to eliminate those "fog lights features", it will have a more simple and clean feel to it. Im confident it will turn out well.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Why would you even bother putting that wheel on before (i'm going to assume) going wide body? That looks like ****ing **** not to mention stupid. Hopefully you get to work soon. :beer:


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

i hope you plan on pulling those fenders to fit those wheels and you should really trash that bumper...even painted it'll still looks like ****, as bryan said. not too mention fast and the furious esque, and unless you plan on building a 10 second car (lol) it should go bye bye


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

The fenders are already pulled 30mm on each side. I am hoping to pull another 10mm or so out of them add some camber and make magic happen. Not going widebody yet. 

Bumper is not getting trashed, just "adjusted". 
This is a bad "paintshop" of what it should look like when its done. it should be a 12s car when i am done.

















anyways lets see some more b5s that are actually done and good looking


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

the 10s car comment was a fast and the furious joke because of the ricey bumper but it wouldn't look bad if it didnt have that god awful chicken wire grill


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

I caught on the quote..
As for the chicken wire, its not gonna stay like that, I am actually looking for proper grills to incorporate in there.


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

ipop07 said:


> I caught on the quote..
> As for the chicken wire, its not gonna stay like that, I am actually looking for proper grills to incorporate in there.


hahah im glad you caught it and even more glad that youre not keeping that chicken wire. are you gonna space the fronts out more though?


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

thizzprofessor said:


> hahah im glad you caught it and even more glad that youre not keeping that chicken wire. are you gonna space the fronts out more though?


Its gonna be a 12s car, but with NOS, 10s is definitely achievable 

fronts are actually out a little if you look at my original picture, im just bad at modifying pictures in paint, no photoshop on this computer...

better?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

needs less bumper gills


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

needs another front bumper.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

bigwheelsaretoobig


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

another bumper (proper RS4 bumper) = $$$

Cant put a filler plate because here in Ontario, front plates are mandatory..

The side cuts in the bumper are probably getting covered.

Andbigwheelsaregoingtobejustbigenough 

someone post good looking cars please. Im filling the thread with crap.. I need inspiration


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

the racks kill the car...you should sell them to me..

its going to look 100x better when the bumper is finished and the front end is back down.


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

ipop07 said:


> another bumper (proper RS4 bumper) = $$$
> 
> Cant put a filler plate because here in Ontario, front plates are mandatory..
> 
> ...


If I were you I would buy a stock S4 bumper because no matter what you do to that bumper it will never look good. There is a reason why they sell for so cheap.


----------



## MKIVR32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Back on track


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome car man.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

heres a better pic to whore dave.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

MKIVR32 said:


> Back on track


:heart:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hold up ipop, you're in Ontario? Where?


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

i dunno i have a similar front bumper and it looks pretty good i think, being in BC i need a front plate too but going on four months without one and no cops have cared yet :thumbup: lol

..i have no place posting in this thread though i have a ****stance hah


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> hold up ipop, you're in Ontario? Where?


Cambridge...you?



98GonnaHate said:


> i dunno i have a similar front bumper and it looks pretty good i think, being in BC i need a front plate too but going on four months without one and no cops have cared yet :thumbup: lol
> 
> ..i have no place posting in this thread though i have a ****stance hah


I had a few friends who got caught without the front one, they got a nice fine...
here is my brother's s4 on stock avus wheels..(currently shopping for wheels) 









and my friend's s4 on keskin kt1s (gotta grab new pics, he's lower now)


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm in Pickering (just East of Toronto). I have been without a front plate for about 2 years now. I have been given a ticket twice but it's not going back on.


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I'm in Pickering (just East of Toronto). I have been without a front plate for about 2 years now. I have been given a ticket twice but it's not going back on.


right?! it just looks so much worse i find.

anyways i'll try and add some content to this thread,

one of the ONLY silver b5's i've ever really found outstanding (sorry if you have a silver b5 lol)


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

98GonnaHate said:


>


i like it.
Know the offsets or who's car it is?


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

I always feel like that picture is photo shopped.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> heres a better pic to whore dave.


Never saw that one thanks nic Wish I woulda met more of you guys at h2o that is a good one


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

dumpedb5 said:


> I always feel like that picture is photo shopped.


You'd be right.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

It is shopped :beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

98GonnaHate said:


> right?! it just looks so much worse i find.
> 
> anyways i'll try and add some content to this thread,
> 
> one of the ONLY silver b5's i've ever really found outstanding (sorry if you have a silver b5 lol)


It's fake.. The only thing real is that it's silver


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

gear said:


> Never saw that one thanks nic Wish I woulda met more of you guys at h2o that is a good one


That's because I just edited and uploaded it.. That was at our hotel, it looked like you were on a mission to Denny's


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

that pic always makes me wanna build a set of rs, and get a fmic


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> that pic always makes me wanna build a set of rs, and get a fmic


x2


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> That's because I just edited and uploaded it.. That was at our hotel, it looked like you were on a mission to Denny's


Yea man. My girl never had Denny's and it's always a cheap breakfast. I know I saw the red b5 with black saw blades at the front of the lot. Didn't see your car there. Hurt a little getting the car in the lot


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> It's fake.. The only thing real is that it's silver


the only photoshopped parts are all the shaved parts and the stance. The wheels and everything else is real. he has a build thread on audizine


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

audixride said:


> the only photoshopped parts are all the shaved parts and the stance. The wheels and everything else is real. he has a build thread on audizine


Driver side stubby is real? :beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

You can get them, I almost got one before for my car but chose not to. You just have to get one from the UK .


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> You can get them, I almost got one before for my car but chose not to. You just have to get one from the UK .


How? Pretty sure UK cars didn't come with a stubby passenger(left) mirror..??


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

There's a company over in the UK that has them, I forget the name. I can search around and see if I can find it, it's been a long time since I last looked for them. I was thinking about doing stubbies on both doors at one point, but opted not to go that route.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

I've seen driver stubby's too. Few early B5's in the UK had them. Search in the pistonheads.com car classifieds (it's like an autotrader for the UK) and you'll see some on the cars on there


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

cult society....be prepared to pay 200 bucks for it.

http://www.cult-society.net/


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

audixride said:


> the only photoshopped parts are all the shaved parts and the stance. The wheels and everything else is real. he has a build thread on audizine


no, not really..


















thats what it actually looks like


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just went from really liking that car to not liking it at all.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow yeah me too so lame


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That's a nice chop though, it's definitely something I wouldn't mind building


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

jrodmk2 said:


> cult society....be prepared to pay 200 bucks for it.
> 
> http://www.cult-society.net/


:beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> no, not really..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how was I wrong lol?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

He should have photoshopped some caps on those wheels :beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

jrodmk2 said:


> cult society....be prepared to pay 200 bucks for it.
> 
> http://www.cult-society.net/


That was it, thanks! Yeah too much for a mirror.


----------



## 98GonnaHate (Aug 30, 2011)

audixride said:


> And how was I wrong lol?


all i picked up was the door handles, side markers, side skirts (?), front lip painted and mirrors. oh and stance duh. 
...other than that its the EXACT same car though! lol


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Bally (Nov 3, 2003)

loving the B5's...


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thinking about picking these up, they're for sale by me for $550. What do you guys think? I have no idea how much these wheels are worth, supposedly they're off a 911.









Edit: Here's the ad.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

ask AEB A4 to post up some pics he was rockin these a while back


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

For those of you who run super low offsets or large spacers etc, do you find yourselves wearing out bearings noticeably faster than normal? What are your typical mileages between bearing replacements? Obviously there are many factors that affect bearing wear such as brand of bearing, wheel weight, offset, etc, but im just trying to get an idea.


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

sleepygreen2 said:


> For those of you who run super low offsets or large spacers etc, do you find yourselves wearing out bearings noticeably faster than normal? What are your typical mileages between bearing replacements? Obviously there are many factors that affect bearing wear such as brand of bearing, wheel weight, offset, etc, but im just trying to get an idea.


I never had to replace one...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Its just a myth.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

jmullen324 said:


> Thinking about picking these up, they're for sale by me for $550. What do you guys think? I have no idea how much these wheels are worth, supposedly they're off a 911.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jmullen324, here is a link to my thread. The last page has one pic of them on my car but its edited so might not give a good representation. Check out the other pages, I'm sure there are more pics throughout. Hope that helps. As for price, try to get them down more. 



Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> ask AEB A4 to post up some pics he was rockin these a while back


Mihai, thanks for remembering man :beer:

Just noticed this is more than a month late


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Tyler, are those wheels still for sale?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

No, holding on to them for now. :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hahah wat have you been up to anyway?


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

It was a little high in the front on this first pic. 




























At the insurance company getting ready to have the rear bumper and hatch fixed.


----------



## DG NEMESIS (Jan 18, 2008)

wheel specs^^^


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

dumpedb5 said:


> It was a little high in the front on this first pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you finally get bags? Looks pretty low for coils. Looks good man


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Stance is pretty good! :thumbup:


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

AEB A4 said:


> jmullen324, here is a link to my thread. The last page has one pic of them on my car but its edited so might not give a good representation. Check out the other pages, I'm sure there are more pics throughout. Hope that helps. As for price, try to get them down more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just noticed this, thanks man those wheels look really clean. I ended up going with some AMG Aero II's instead.


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

DG NEMESIS said:


> wheel specs^^^


18x9.5 all around f et30 r et15


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

ChampagneA4 said:


> Did you finally get bags? Looks pretty low for coils. Looks good man


Nope, I went static.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

you guys like this?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

no


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Holy rake.


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

:thumbup:2nd picture is nice.


----------



## dumpedb5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Lower it!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

not to start a pissing contest or anything, but ive been properly low, i can handle to sit this round out:beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> not to start a pissing contest or anything, but ive been properly low, i can handle to sit this round out:beer:


True story


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im gonna raise it t0m0rr0w


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> im gonna raise it t0m0rr0w


Put 20s on it


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lower you *****


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

use my c5 suspension as a lift kit


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

With those tires I can't go any lower, id rather raise it to eliminate all rubbing, but I'll see what an alignment does for that issue


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

bring it back!


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

Just sayin :heart:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

berg cup said:


> Just sayin :heart:


 Sick!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

yea that's such an awesome b5


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

lol who cares! thats my buddy chris's work takes nasty pictures


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll play along


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Can I post this here?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, yes you can!!:beer: miss seeing your old car on here.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bryan lurks a lot :wavy:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Double posts are wack!


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

anyone running offset more aggressive than ET15 up front and ET12 rear...i never did get my gtf so i cant help you guys there..


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> anyone running offset more aggressive than ET15 up front and ET12 rear...i never did get my gtf so i cant help you guys there..


yes.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> anyone running offset more aggressive than ET15 up front and ET12 rear...i never did get my gtf so i cant help you guys there..


Et's mean nothing without wheel specs


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

wow those look good... b5s look great with poke


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Unrelated but when's the best b5 of 2012 thread gonna happen?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Mmmmm offsets. 

/lurking


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

dont be *****

pull that **** and get that fender in there nice and snug like. 

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

no idea how you drive that bryan...^^ 

my wheels are 9" wide et52 to begin with  so i had to put massive spacers to get poke. Sorry "NeedingAnAudi" i should have put that in there


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> no idea how you drive that bryan...^^
> 
> my wheels are 9" wide et52 to begin with  so i had to put massive spacers to get poke. Sorry "NeedingAnAudi" i should have put that in there


Alright so you only poke 5mm more than me, and I know there are guys that run way more aggressive fitment than I did.


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

this is mine before camber


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

yes you can has 'poke' :laugh:


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> yes you can has 'poke' :laugh:


Mersi mult maestre!

And yes there will be poke


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Damn, that is wide. What are the specs I know you posted them somewhere....:beer:


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

silvermannn said:


> Damn, that is wide. What are the specs I know you posted them somewhere....:beer:


18x10 et 25 front
18x12 et 25 rear


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Mexi poke


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Mexi poke


Wayyy too much poke


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> Wayyy too much poke


I must agree 

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

Steve's Casa Blanca White A4 when he first put the coils on it. Wish I had pics of it dialed in. I never saw anyone in an A4 roll so hard with a static drop.


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 16, 2005)

Let's keep this thread going!!!


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Never quite got her to sit right but it was close. Should have the stance on point this year. :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

c0r3y.af said:


> Never quite got her to sit right but it was close. Should have the stance on point this year. :thumbup:


I seen you rollin around


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

MarcMiller said:


> I seen you rollin around


You as well :thumbup:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


>


 Need more info on driver side stubby


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

crazexr7 said:


> Need more info on driver side stubby


 Pretty sure it's a retrofit of some sort. I've spent hours looking for a driver side stubby with no luck. I just made my own  

 

 

 

 

I miss my x5's already.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Pretty sure it's a retrofit of some sort. I've spent hours looking for a driver side stubby with no luck. I just made my own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wheel/tire specs? I'm curious.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

c0r3y.af said:


> Wheel/tire specs? I'm curious.


 Wheels are originally 19x9 et48 and 19x10 et45 

20mm adapter for the front put it at et 28 and a 15mm rear put the rear at et 30. 

215/35r19 falken 452's on all 4 wheels.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Wheels are originally 19x9 et48 and 19x10 et45
> 
> 20mm adapter for the front put it at et 28 and a 15mm rear put the rear at et 30.
> 
> 215/35r19 falken 452's on all 4 wheels.


 Awesome, thanks. Trying to get an idea of how my new wheels will sit with similar widths/offsets. :beer:


----------



## Stunnrstatus (Jun 27, 2012)

Finally got it about where I want it.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Pretty sure it's a retrofit of some sort. I've spent hours looking for a driver side stubby with no luck. I just made my own


 Apparently it's an aftermarket! They are kind of ridiculously priced and I'm pretty sure you have to get it shipped from Europe. Someone just let me know earlier today. 



Stunnrstatus said:


> Finally got it about where I want it.


 Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

crazexr7 said:


> Need more info on driver side stubby


 Well about 6 years ago now I sold jmatto mine to make a custom ones but then he just screwed a ton of people out of money.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> Well about 6 years ago now I sold jmatto mine to make a custom ones but then he just screwed a ton of people out of money.


 lol b5 vwvortex nostalgia!! can't believe that was six years ago already. **** :banghead: 
there was a site that used to sell stubby drivers mirrors but they were a few hundred bucks :screwy:


----------



## War Machine (Jun 30, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## A4Benzo (Oct 8, 2012)

IMG_2177 by Raymond Gonell, on Flickr 

 
IMG_2517 by Raymond Gonell, on Flickr 

Not extremely fitted, but they look good. 
1st pic, 18x8 et31, 18x9 et35 AMG Monoblocks 
2nd pci, 18x8.5 et 35, 18x9.5 et33 Alphards


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Stunnrstatus said:


> Finally got it about where I want it.


 This is absolutely gorgeous, more pics??


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

aledelic42 said:


> lol b5 vwvortex nostalgia!! can't believe that was six years ago already. **** :banghead:
> there was a site that used to sell stubby drivers mirrors but they were a few hundred bucks :screwy:


 Haha I know back in the day when awe first started thier bbqs


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

meloman said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous, more pics??


 I got this! :laugh:


----------



## Baldson111 (Jan 11, 2013)

How am I doing?

















Open to criticism!
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

Few shots from PL:wave:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I got this! :laugh:


 my god, i'm in love


----------



## Stunnrstatus (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! Couple more..


----------



## Baldson111 (Jan 11, 2013)

The most beautiful color, inside and out! :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Stunnrstatus said:


> Thanks guys! Couple more..


 AND you have terracotta?  

bravo sir, bravo


----------



## slammd90rado (Oct 22, 2010)

here's mine! new coilovers and rotiforms come monday


----------



## Smokyholik (Jul 26, 2002)

*Hibiscus '01 B5 S4 on mesh 19's*


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

Stunnrstatus said:


> Thanks guys! Couple more..



those wheels are delicious....just perfect amount of dish...nice and wide...I know they probably cost an arm and a leg but man they look gorgeous!!


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

not mine, friend car


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Always great seeing more casas :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

As usual not mine But I think it's worth take a look.
friend bee five


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

I miss her :heart:


----------



## NummerEins (Feb 15, 2010)

http://youtu.be/S-BGIcRBPHM


----------



## Juhuts (Dec 21, 2011)

My 1.8t FF B5 on 18" RH AE technic 8.5" et 55 and 10" et 60 with 25mm spacers and 215/35 & 225/35 tyres. FK coils are setted up a bit too high at the momemt.


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

front:*18x8.5* +28
22 5/8"GTF
rears:*18x9.5* +33(10mm or 15mm spacer to come)
23 1/4" GTF
tires:215/40/18 on all four corners.
suspension: KW V2


----------



## -teknien- (Sep 7, 2004)

I didnt realize how wide of a wheel we can fit on a B5. I just picked up a cherry examle from one of my elderly customers who just took delievery of her new A4. Its a 00' with 90k, garage kept, full service history.

Looking to put on a set of BBS RS reps. in 17x8. I want to run a 225/45/17 with a moderate drop. Looking to keep it a nice daily driver as it is an automatic. I have my mk4 4 door to scrape around in, and my mk1 GTI for when I want to rip up the twisties or the local AutoX.


----------

